# Abo-Rechnung spät erhalten -- was muss ich zahlen?



## Robson (28 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe online ein Abo gebucht, welches sich nach 12 Monaten um weitere 12 Monate verlängert. Durch das Abo habe ich die Möglichkeit, Videos zu laden (kein Porno). Mit dem Dienst bin ich soweit zufrieden. 

Ich bin nun drei Jahre lang Abonnent gewesen. Jetzt habe ich eine Rechnung bekommen über zwei Jahresbeiträge. Der erste Jahresbeitrag wurde damals zügig in Rechnung gestellt und abgebucht. Dann hat sich das Abo zum ersten Mal verlängert (was ich wusste und womit ich einverstanden bin). Dafür habe ich keine Rechnung bekommen und es gab auch keine Abbuchung. Jetzt hat sich das Abo erneut um 12 Monate verlängert, und jetzt kommt eine Rechnung für die letzten zwei Jahre.

Ehrlicherweise muss ich zugeben, dass ich das Abo zwischenzeitlich vergessen hatte. Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob es rechtens ist, zwei Jahre in Rechnung zu stellen. Denn wenn ich eine Rechnung für das zweite Jahr bekommen hätte, hätte ich mich an das Abo erinnert und es vielleicht beendet. Dann wäre der dritte Jahresbetrag gar nicht erst entstanden.

Das dritte Jahr läuft noch, ist also noch nicht vorbei. Das zweite Abo-Jahr ist vorbei.

Muss ich jetzt das zweite und dritte Jahr bezahlen, oder nur das zweite? Ist eine späte Rechnungsstellung überhaupt erlaubt bzw. wirksam? Gibt es ein da ein Sonderkündigungsrecht?

Ich will niemanden um die Zeche prellen, zumal ich mit dem Dienst auch zufrieden war, aber irgendwie ärgere ich mich trotzdem und würde gerne wissen, wie es rechtlich aussieht. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?

Viele Dank!


----------



## Robson (28 Oktober 2006)

*Nachtrag*

Ich habe jetzt gesehen, dass man in diesem Forum darauf achten muss, keine individuelle, konkrete Rechtsberatung anzufordern oder abzugeben. 

Mich würde deshalb nur interessieren, welche allgemeinen Regelungen hier zur Anwendungen kommen und wo ich ggfs. irgendwelche Gesetze, Urteile oder Kommentare dazu finden kann. Alle Antworten auf meine Frage werde ich in diesem Sinne verstehen.


----------



## Reducal (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo-Rechnung spät erhalten -- was muss ich zahlen?*

Du hast einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und das erste Jahr bezahlt. Im zweiten Jahr kam die Rechnung verspätet, mit der dritten Rechnung, die damit wiederum zur richtigen Zeit kam. Da zwischenzeitlich nicht von dir gekündigt worden ist, kann der Anbieter mMn davon ausgehen, dass der Vertrag mit der jährlichen Zahlung weiter besteht. Wann er die Rechung stellt, dürfte wohl recht egal sein, so lange die Verjährungsfrist nicht abgelaufen ist


----------



## Robson (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo-Rechnung spät erhalten -- was muss ich zahlen?*

Danke für die Antwort. Drei Sachen sind mir noch unklar, und ich habe dazu noch nichts im Web finden können.

Erstens: Muss der Betreiber des Abo-Dienstes darauf hinweisen, wenn eine Verlängerung des Abos ansteht, und mich fragen, ob ich das will? Oder kann auf jeden Fall stillschweigend verlängert werden? Manche Dienste schicken ja ein paar Wochen zuvor eine Art "Warnung", manche aber nicht.

Zweitens: Muss sich der Betreiber des Abo-Dienstes in irgendeiner Art regelmäßig kontaktieren, sozusagen um nicht in Vergessenheit zu geraten? Oder kann er einfach nach Jahren auftauchen und mir sagen, das da noch ein altes Abo aktiv ist, welches ich längst vergessen hatte? Wenn ich eine Zeitschrift abonniere, bekomme ich ja regelmäßig Post und Rechnungen, aber in meinem Fall bekam ich gar nichts, weshalb ich es auch irgendwann vergessen habe.

Drittens: Ist man während der Laufzeit des Abos verpflichtet, seine persönlichen Daten aktuell zu halten, etwa die Bankdaten für eine Lastschrift? Kann der Betreiber des Dienstes zum Beispiel nach zwei Jahren einfach meine Bankverbindung erneut verwenden, die ich ihm gegeben hatte?

Für allgemeine Tipps oder Quellen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

_aus thematischen Gründen verschoben modaction _


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Abo-Rechnung spät erhalten -- was muss ich zahlen?*

zu 1.) ... lies mal in den AGB von vor 3 Jahren nach, die du hoffentlich damals ausgedruckt oder anderswie archiviert hattest. Hilfsweise kannste auch die heutigen hernehmen. Dort bzw. in dem damals von dir bestätigten Vertragswerk sollte drinstehen, wie sich was, wann verlängert - und dazu hattest du die Zustimmung gegeben!

zu 2.) ... der Anbieter kann das halten, wie ein Schuster. Wenn er dich kontaktieren will, dann macht er das, wenn nicht, dann lässt er´s. Du hast einen Vertrag mit ihm und die Kundenpflege ist Geplänkel ringsum, mehr nicht. Wenn du den Vertrag stillschweigend laufen lässt, bist du mMn auch an die regelmäßige Zahlung gebunden. Du hättest ja auch kündigen können - da das nicht passierte, kann dein Vertragspartner davon ausgehen, dass du seine Leistung weiterhin nutzen möchtest. Wenn du z. B. ein Mietauto nimmst und es beim Vermieter auf dem Hof stehen lässt, ist die vereinbarte Nutzungszeit auch zu bezahlen, egal ob du die Kiste her nimmst oder nicht.

zu 3.) ... das wiederum sollte in den AGB stehen. Wenn sich irgendwelche Daten ändern, ist das dem Vertragspartner sehr wohl mitzuteilen, da man sonst womöglich in Verzug geraten kann. Der Anspruch des Vertragspartners muss auf geeigneter Weise erfüllt werden. Wenn du die Einzugsermächtigung zur Lastschrift nicht entzogen hast, und sie mit dem ursprünglichen Vertrag (der ja noch läuft) bestätigt wurde, dann darf der Vertragspartner sich diesem Instrument bedienen. Du könntest ja im Zweifelsfall der Buchung bei deiner Bank widersprechen und dann wird sich dein Vertragspartner schon irgendwie wieder bei dir melden und seine Ansprüche geltend machen.


----------

